# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  फोरम कॉपियर

## ravi bhai

*   एक किलिक में  पूरा फोरम कॉपी करे कम्पूटर  पर 
*ऑफ़लाइन चलाये फोरम

----------


## ravi bhai

http://download.httrack.com/cserv.php3?File=httrack.exe

----------


## manojdjoshi

> http://download.httrack.com/cserv.php3?File=httrack.exe


भाई कंप्यूटर का क्या बाजा बजवाने का खयाल हे जो पूरी web site को grabber करने का तरीका बता रहे हो central 14

----------


## ravi bhai

*एक किलिक में  पूरा फोरम कॉपी करे*

----------


## ravi bhai

> भाई कंप्यूटर का क्या बाजा बजवाने का खयाल हे जो पूरी web site को grabber करने का तरीका बता रहे हो central 14


फोरम की पूरी कहानी  तो कोपी कर सकते है ना

----------


## ravi bhai

................

----------


## ravi bhai

.....................

----------


## manojdjoshi

> फोरम की पूरी कहानी  तो कोपी कर सकते है ना


ये तो आप idm(इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर) द्वारा भी कर सकते हे

----------


## ravi bhai

> ये तो आप idm(इन्टरनेट डाउनलोड मेनेजर) द्वारा भी कर सकते हे



इसे देखो मित्र  पूरा सर्वर  ही कॉपी किया है मेने

----------


## Pinkysharma

> भाई कंप्यूटर का क्या बाजा बजवाने का खयाल हे जो पूरी web site को grabber करने का तरीका बता रहे हो central 14


*किसी ना किसी का तो बजाना ही है 
फ़ोरम का या फ़िर सदस्यो का ……………………हा हा हा हा*

----------


## faqrudeen

Bhai bahut dhansu jaankari h. Maan gaye aapko

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

> भाई कंप्यूटर का क्या बाजा बजवाने का खयाल हे जो पूरी web site को grabber करने का तरीका बता रहे हो central 14


  मनोज जी ये ग्रेबर क्या होता है ????????? कृपया संक्षिप्त  में रौशनी डालें ...

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

yahan kya chal raha hai ??

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मनोज जी ये ग्रेबर क्या होता है ????????? कृपया संक्षिप्त  में रौशनी डालें ...


किसीभी वेबसाइट या वेब पेज को पूरीतरह से ऑफलाइन यूज़ करने के लिए डाउनलोड करना site grabber कहलाता हे

----------


## The Hacker

ये टूल मैं पिछले कई महीनो से इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ बहुत ही बढ़िया है...........

----------


## SAAJANN

मित्र क्या किसी सूत्र विशेष को भी ऑफलाइन के लिए कोपी किया जा सकता हैं

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

> किसीभी वेबसाइट या वेब पेज को पूरीतरह से ऑफलाइन यूज़ करने के लिए डाउनलोड करना site grabber कहलाता हे


*बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया मनोज जी ....* :bloom:  :bloom:

----------

